# Catless midpipes. Are they trouble code inducing??



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Just ordered the Pace Setter LT headers and mids, then realized they dont come with any option for cats. I'll need cats for smog testing next year, but more importantly will the cat'less midpipes cause computer trouble that my SLP Predator cant eliminate? I will not put up with a always flashing trouble light.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im not sure if the Predator could take it off but i know a real dyno tune could.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You just need to turn off your rear O2s. That can be done with predator. But with long tubes, you will want a real tune to max the power from it. You can get by with a handheld though.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

I cancelled the Pace Setters until I decide which way to go.

What about putting cats into the catless pipes? Will someone elses cat'ed midpipes fit or do I have to do it the hard way: buying high flow cats and having them welded in?

I think it will be cheaper just to skip on the Pace Setters and get Kooks with cats. Opinions???


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can have an exhaust shop weld the cats into the Mids if you want.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

any dyno shop can do it for cheap , or you can get a custom map form Predator..... The hand held will not be able to do anything with the stock pred. tune already on there. Predators forum is awesome!!! talk to Mike over there


----------

